# How much would you sell your firewood for?



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2010)

There have been a few threads here going on lately debating  the value of firewood and what firewood dealers ought to be selling their firewood for. I though I would post a thread giving everyone an opportunity to express what their firewood is worth to them.
Many of us cut and scrounge our own firewood, we all know it can be a lot of work, but it's a work that many of us enjoy. However, if you had to do it for a living as your sole source of income, how much do you feel you would have to sell your firewood for to replace your current income?

Yes, I know there are lots of variable such as the type of wood, is it seasoned properly and so on. Unfortunately it's hard to encompass all those variables in this type of poll, so you'll just have to assume the type of wood is what ever you commonly cut for yourself, and we won't put the burden on you to store and season it for a year or two if you don't want to, you can sell it unseasoned like most firewood dealer do. Also I know lots of people would give their firewood away to people in need, and that's great, but that's not what we're looking for here. We are assuming you will be paying all your bills and feeding your family with the income you earn from selling your wood. That's why you don't see a $0 in the poll.
Please, any firewood dealers (full or part time) please post as well, since you already know what you need to sell your wood for.
The only people who really shouldn't post on the poll are those that only buy their firewood and have never cut their own, since they probably wouldn't have a very good sense of the work involved and the time it takes to get a cord of firewood. Although they are welcome to post in the thread as always


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Dec 18, 2010)

I figure a $125 a half cord is a fair price (which is 250 a cord), and probably one pickup truck load.  Now could I really make a living off of that, no.  I would have to do a minimum of 500 1/2 cords per year, that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2010)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> I figure a $125 a half cord is a fair price (which is 250 a cord), and probably one pickup truck load.  Now could I really make a living off of that, no.  I would have to do a minimum of 500 1/2 cords per year, that ain't gonna happen.



Thanks for posting G&Wnut;, but remember that's the point of the poll, how much would you have to sell your wood for to make a living? Not, how much would you like to buy your wood for?
If you are selling your wood for $125 a half cord and can't afford to pay your bills, how can you call that fair?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 18, 2010)

Carbon, the price will vary from region to region. Also, two years ago in this area a cord was going from $180-$195. Then came the glut of dieing ash trees. Now one can find wood at $120 very easy.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 18, 2010)

If I sold the wood in my shed I'd have to get around $450/cord because that's the value of the heating oil it replaces ( approx 150 gallons at approx $3/gal).

However If I was buying the price for a seasoned cord would be around half that due to the local supply/demand balance.

One way to look at it is that the $225/discount v Oil covers the labor,stove tending,ashes and in many cases weaknesses in heat distribution. For those of us that actually like some of that stuff it's a bonus.

When I'm working on the wood pile -

 - my hourly wage is low( especially for such hard physical work) but it's tax free. Taxe paid on the equivalent income would just go to the Govt which uses it ineffficiently or for vote buying.

- I'm keeping wealth away from backwards socieities heavily influenced by radical elements which would be fighting us with sticks if thye didn't have oil momey.


----------



## quads (Dec 18, 2010)

$150 per cord, oak seasoned up to 3 years, is what I sell my extra firewood for (when I'm not giving it away).  But I don't sell it by the cord because I don't sell a lot of firewood, although lately I have been VERY busy selling it.  I sell it 1/6 of a cord at a time for $25.


----------



## Needshave (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted $300 per cord. I'd need to move 4 cords a week to keep my standard of living. That's if the trees are free. I'll keep my day job as a machinist.


----------



## JBinKC (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess I live in a wood burners haven here. The going rate is $75-80 a cord (but assumed unseasoned and under processed) and on occasion I see hedge advertised at $80/cord in the local paper.  If it weren't for the very small lot I have where I would be able to store 2 years worth I would likely never cut firewood again.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn't sell mine. It's too darned much work processing a cord up to the point of stacked and seasoned. I doubt I'd sell at 600 dollars a cord. That's what my wood is worth to me. FWIW around these parts 200 dollars is considered a reasonable price for a cord of unseasoned Oak- dumped, not stacked.


----------



## Nic36 (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted for $200 a cord, but probably should have went higher since I would have to make a living selling it. The problem is, no one is going to pay more than that for a cord of wood down here. Lately, I have been trying to get a feel for what someone might pay (from Craigslist) for a cord. I have an excess amount I've thought about selling. I don't see any way these guys selling on Craigslist can make a living with the prices they quote. I know that just because they say it is a cord of "seasoned" wood doesn't mean that it is.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted $250 based on the making a living element but would happily sell the seasoned hobby wood for $200 delivered.  That is about the going rate here so I have considered it.  Just don't want a hobby I enjoy to turn into work.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Dec 18, 2010)

Even if I COULD process and sell 3 cords a week,at $300 a cord, for 52 weeks straight, with no overhead or taxes --> I would never do it. As SolarandWood stated, I would never want my enjoyable 'hobby' to become 'w-o-r-k'. And like Cluttermagnet said- its worth too damned much to me---> burning wood will save me more than $3000 in oil this winter.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 18, 2010)

You can quote any price you want to replace your current income but it's not going to replace nothing if you charge a price no one is going to pay.    I enjoy scrounging and processing my own wood.  In our south central Texas climate, we don't need more than maybe 1.5 cords a year.   I can pretty much keep us in oak and hickory just from standing dead and storm downed trees from my own three acres of thick woods.  But I also have access to the ranches of two friends with a combined 700 or so acres.   One buddy has 30 standing dead oak and hickory right now that are mine for the taking.   I can't possibly handle all that wood but I could probably process a few cords a year and sell them in this market for up to $200 c/s/s.  Give us a little Christmas or vacation money.


----------



## RNLA (Dec 18, 2010)

I run my own tree company and I get my own supply of wood by default, some times they actually do pay for me to get rid of it, sometimes I get to absorb the cost. I think I would have to be pretty far ahead before I would sell any. My logic is that you never know what is going to happen and I want to keep my house warm. NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 18, 2010)

there is absolutely, positively, without a doubt, NO WAY that someone can make a living selling firewood in this area. I know a handful of guys selling firewood and NONE of them make a living at it. I figure that if they all just stopped and I inherited all of their customers, then I'd sell 2 truckloads a week all winter long. Local rates dictate no more than $75 for a good load of wood. That's 600 bucks a month for the winter months. I voted for $150 per cord, cause I think it could be done around here for that price if you get a good name for yourself.


----------



## hoosierhick (Dec 18, 2010)

I went with $350.00 because there is not a higher one. I am just not interested in selling my wood.
If you really need some I will give you some to get you out of trouble.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 18, 2010)

Based on advertised prices of $150-$250 in my area, I would want $300 for my premium seasoned hardwood. This being only the second year with the new stove, I am still not sure  if I can afford to part with any of my wood at any price and still be far enough ahead for proper seasoning. If I figure out that I can afford to, I will try to sell a couple cords. It would be nice to raise a few extra bucks that could be put right back into the wood harvesting budget. maybe a new saw, or improvements on the old wood hauler.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted for over $350 a cord, simply because of the time it takes me. 

If I could collect, buck, and split a cord in 35 hours I would only be earning only $10 an hour, and that assumes the wood is free to me, no costs involved in replanting trees that have been felled.

As an experiment, I'm going to time myself tomorrow when I'm out working, just to see how productive I am. 

Mind you, I use a 30" bow saw, a hand axe, and a log grenade for splitting. 

A cord sounds like flipping hard work in one go by hand  ;-)


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 18, 2010)

woodchip said:
			
		

> I voted for over $350 a cord, simply because of the time it takes me.
> 
> If I could collect, buck, and split a cord in 35 hours I would only be earning only $10 an hour, and that assumes the wood is free to me, no costs involved in replanting trees that have been felled.
> 
> ...


Uh! Woodchip, you are thinking along the lines that I had hoped my poll would get other to reason on. 

Everybody has different incomes and standard of living, and are able to process their wood at different speeds and at different personal costs, so I figured it would be an easy thing to figure out how much money they would have to make per cord to live on if their current income dried up. But it seems like everyone got hung up on the going rate for a cord in their area which wasn't really what I was asking. It was a hypothetical question meant to find out what ones own wood is worth to them personally in a dollar and cent value based on their own time and costs, not what hillbilly Joe down the by the river is selling his wood for.

Perhaps I should have been a little clearer or worded it differently, like "How long does it to you to process a cord of wood?"

I see at least one person selected $100 per cord as enough to sell there wood for if they did it for a living. If it took them as long to process it as Woodchip suggests, 35 hours per cord, then they would be earning $2.85 an hour.   
Times must really be tough.  ;-P


----------



## Mcbride (Dec 18, 2010)

I voted for $300.

Thats to sell it, it never said anything at the top about it, so I assumed unsplit and undelivered.
If you want it split add say $50 a load, and delivery would be based on the distance you are away.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 18, 2010)

For a living! Change my vote to about $1000/cord. No delivery. That's why I am not in the firewood business.


----------



## hoosierhick (Dec 18, 2010)

I'am with you flatbed.  :lol:


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 19, 2010)

It seems to me that, at least where I live,  one could only be in the firewood business as a sideline to being in the tree removal business. If the firewood is a by product of the main business, it might be a way to make some extra $$$, but not an only thing.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 19, 2010)

Not for any price.....I love my wood


----------



## DBoon (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm amazed that people sell firewood for $170 per cord around where I live.  The amount of labor and machinery required to get it cut, split and delivered is pretty high - I certainly wouldn't sell it for less than twice that knowing what I have put into a cord of split wood.


----------



## shawneyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

I voted for 350 + but.... only because there was not any other option higher.  My wood is worth more sitting in the backyard, getting ready to replace the fuel oil, than any amount I could think of getting around here.  I look at the value of the wood not as the wood itself, but as the value of the oil I would have to burn to keep my house warm without it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 19, 2010)

DBoon said:
			
		

> I certainly wouldn't sell it for less than twice that knowing what I have put into a cord of split wood.



But, would you pay $340 for a cord of wood?  Seems this thread has identified a pretty big gap between what most of us would be willing to pay and what we are willing to sell it for.  There also is a big difference in the value we place on this years burn, next years and so on.  

If someone wanted to pay me $200/cord today for the 6 cord sitting next to my splitter that was dropped and bucked in October, I wouldn't think twice about splitting it, throwing it in the trailer and delivering it to them. 

If someone wanted to pay me $200/cord today for the 12 cord sitting in the heap that was dropped, bucked and split in summer 2010, I would probably throw it in the trailer and deliver it to them.  But, that is my 2012 burn and I would think twice about it.  Wouldn't think twice at $250.

If someone wanted to pay me $200/cord today for the 12 cord sitting in the heap that was dropped, bucked and split in summer 2009, I would think twice about throwing it in the trailer and delivering it to them as that is my 2011 burn.  But, I would probably do it for $250/cord and not think twice about it for $300.

Now, if someone wanted to buy the 8 cord under the roof right outside the door that was dropped, bucked and split in summer 2008, I would probably tell them it wasn't for sale no matter what price they offered.  But, hey, money talks.

As far as making a living doing it, the guys here posting all the free drop offs by tree services to their yards should be able to process and deliver for $200/cd with minimal capital investment and make a decent living.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry, Mines not for sale. Too many reasons.1 I work long hours in the summer & try to scrounge what I can. 2. Off alot during the winter and enjoy being around the stove and wood proceesing. So, to me my time with the woodstove is priceless


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 19, 2010)

I voted $200 because there is no way I'd deliver and I'm NOT giving up my oak (I separate oak from everything else). I've been thinking that once I'm back to 4 years ahead (about 2.5 cord to go), I might start to sell any excess and use the $ for offsetting the oil bill for DHW. Cheers!


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 19, 2010)

350 + to make a living, & make it worth the work. A C
P.S. Prolly won't happen around here anytime soon.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, I have an answer for you, and I confirm I am not about to go into the business of processing and selling wood.........

I spent half an hour over the woods behind our house this morning, and ended up with a small Hawthorn tree (4" girth at 6ft up), and a couple of lying branches of sycamore, and a small branch of oak.

Sawing and chopping took approximately an hour with my 30" bowsaw and 7 pound axe. 

The end result was approximately 4 cubic feet of very good deadwood, which is now carefully laid out in my greenhouse for fast drying ready for possible use in the stove by end March if needed. 

At that rate of output, it would take me 48 hours to collect and process a cord of wood. A sale price of $350 would give me an income of $7.29 per hour which many people would think rubbish for such hard labour.

However, I collect for myself, and a couple of hours each day over the season when it's easy to find dead wood lying around not only gives me free heat, but saves a fortune in gym membership costs.......  ;-)


----------



## davmor (Dec 19, 2010)

I would not sell my wood for any price, I work to hard to gather it . Then again if someone was hurting so bad they needed wood to heat their home I most likely would give it to them. Dave.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 19, 2010)

My supply man gets $210, sells thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of cords every year.
Updates all equipment regularly.  Buys logs from all over the NE (no money when working in the woods).
He's either processing logs or delivering.  Fulltime.
Does real well for himself.  His wife works the phone.


----------



## JJWOODCUTTER (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Solar, go ahead and sell your wood stockpiles and then call me and I will deliver a cord of KILN dried firewood for $210 plus delivery.  I'll even let you test it before delivery for moisture content.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 20, 2010)

JJ, don't see buying wood any time soon but PM me your number.  I'll have to borrow your MM though as I don't have one.


----------



## Willman (Dec 20, 2010)

Your poll doesn't go high enough for what I sell my wood for. My market is camp wood. I bundle up 4-5 decent splits and have a pile down at the end of my driveway all summer. $3 a bundle or 3 bundles for $8. Kindling (construction scrap) for $2 a bundle. People even leave tips. Honor system in coffee can.Haven't been beat yet. looking forward to next summer.

My competition is the convenience stores that sell the bundles for $6.99 or 2 for $11.99. I figure the processor gets around $3 ish. 
 Now just have to expand, maybe delivery to close locations. Or other front yards.All cash business. 

I cannot compete with the outfits that have  skidders , processors and all the equipment as well as the wood lots.Huge piles of tree length ready to go.
I buy my wood in 4' lengths split. $120 per cord. Tree length about the same for good hardwood.
Will


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 20, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> My supply man gets $210, sells thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of cords every year.
> Updates all equipment regularly.  Buys logs from all over the NE (no money when working in the woods).



Some of these loggers do a lot better than the firewood guys.  I just took in a face cord of the nicest white ash I've had in a while.  Beautiful, clear, straight-grained stuff, almost a shame to burn it.  I got it from a logger who lives near me but is cutting out of a woodlot an hour away.  At the end of the day, he felled an extra tree, bucked and split it in the woods and loaded it as high as he dared into the back of his pickup and drove home with his gas and beer money in the back of his truck.  $50 for the fattest face cord I've ever got delivered.  I haven't stacked it yet, but I'll bet it stacks to more than a 4' high x 8' long pile, and it's cut 18-20".

I asked the guy if he wanted referrals and he just laughed.  "Hell, no!  I make my money logging.  This is just for fun and some quick cash.  If you lived out of the way, I'd never do."

Turns out this guy cuts down between _30-50 trees a day_, depending on the terrain.  Big timber, nothing I'd ever cut down in my life, mostly veneer logs.  Limbs them (ain't much to do on a good, straight veneer tree, just cut the top off, basically), skids the logs, and lines them up for the buyers to make their offers, then off they go to Canada, Japan or China.  You can see the quality of this dude's work in the cut ends.  Look like they were cut with a circ saw they're so smooth and square.  I asked about his saw and he showed me the 385XP he did the damage with.  Little nubs of cutters left, got that way entirely by hand filing.  He apologized for how dull it was, but it felt sharp as a brand new chain to me.  Only 48 years old, but 35 years in the business, starting as a teen with his dad (who did it all his own life).  You get pretty dang good at almost anything after 35 years.

My point to all this is that the logging part is the easier part if you really know your stuff.  The c/s/d part is where all the work is.  My guy says he can fell the tree, buck and split a face cord out of it and load it on his truck, all by himself, in a little less than a hour.  That's a lot less than $50/hr if you factor in the equipment, gas, oil, etc.  That's maybe 2 cord delivered in a long, hard day.  Then you have to figure the landowner's share - typically 50% of the wholesale log value.  I'll bet you'd be lucky to clear $200/day after all expenses were considered.  Then subtract your down time when the weather is bad, or the snow is too deep, or the ground too muddy to use your equipment, etc.  Subtract $10-12K/yr for medical insurance, and consider the fact that these guys better salt away some serious coin, 'cause they ain't paying into their SS like most working folks and they're gonna be broke down way before they hit 65.

Compare all that with what he'll get for all those logs (even at only pennies a board foot) when some veneer maker from Japan comes and buys them all and hauls them away, it's easy to see why this guy wants no part of the firewood business at any price per cord.


I voted $250/cord, based on what I could do as a young man in good shape.  Still, a nasty way to make a living.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2010)

I wouldn't sell my wood . . . but if I did it for a living I think I would have to sell it for $150 or so just to be competitive . . . of course I would hope that if I was selling it for a living I also would be a lot better than I am now at processing wood and would have even better equipment.


----------



## ramonbow (Dec 20, 2010)

I currently scrounge and scavenge wood from several places, usually taking home less than a full load every time of mixed species.  It is not the most effecient way to collect wood but it adds up and a load or less a day is quite manageable and enjoyable.  I would need $300 a cord for what is in the yard.  If I could cut a load and either drop it off or have them pick it up I think I would find selling it for $200 a cord a pretty decent deal.  If I was selling for a living I think a lot more ugly and short pieces would be left behind.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Dec 21, 2010)

Considering that in 2008 I burned 2200 gallons of fuel oil and I'm on pace to use about 5.5-7.5 cords (128 ft) from october 1 to may 1.  I'm keeping the house 4 degrees higher than with oil.  Factor all that in with $ 3,00 a gal fuel.  I'd say my wood could be sold for 1000 per cord.   I won't burn green wood, so that factors into that 1000 a cord.  I know that's unreasonably priced but so is fuel oil.

I basically hedged 2.40 fuel oil with this Garn unit for 5 years.  Payback already coming back faster than expected.  AND will heat more sq footage.  

I could sell 2011-2012 heating season firewood for 145 a cord silver maple/sugar maple/pine or 225 for shagbark hickory, red oak and black locust.  Considering they been would have dried 2 years in a barn so far.  

When I knew I wasn't going to get my unit installed until early spring last year, I sold 8 cords to a neighbor in need with an outdoor wood burner.  165 a cord for black ash.  kinda wish I kept it.


----------



## ballibeg (Dec 21, 2010)

A cord at UK prices is,

1m3 = 0.27 cord

1m3 (seasoned 1 year) logs costs=Â£100 or $155 

So $574

Dave


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 21, 2010)

ballibeg said:
			
		

> A cord at UK prices is,
> 
> 1m3 = 0.27 cord
> 
> ...



Egad - that's expensive! I'm assuming you cut your own mate! Cheers!


----------



## ballibeg (Dec 21, 2010)

Fortunate to manage my own woods...though most times the woods decide for themselves the next tree to process!


Dave


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 21, 2010)

These numbers are all skewed. Most folks are just saying what wood is going for in there area or what they would sell their left over wood for. *This is entirely different than what it would cost to replace your current income*, which I believe is what this thread is really about.

For me I couldnt even select a response to the post. Wood in my area you can often find $100-150 for typical sellers, maybe $200 or so for good oak. I have to drive 3 hours each way to get to my wood source, which means I need to stay at the inlaws for a weekend, bring my big truck and trailer and gear, which last year I managed to do maybe 5 times in the year.* It would not be possible for me to make up my income* traveling 6hr round trip per truckload just for income. Even if I could associate a price, like say $500 or $1000 a cord, it would not sell, therefore I still would not be making my former income. For myself, well I'm already going up there with the family, so the travel time really doesnt factor in. And I mow the lawn with the tractor I bring up and do other stuff around the house that needs done (no one lives at the house permanently), so cutting wood is just an addition to the 'trip' and I can get enough wood for myself with the trips I'd be taking there anyway. The only extra cost is the lesser gas mpg I get on the return trip, plus the fuel/oil I burn in the saws and tractor and a prorated value of the saws themselves and other equipment. I think last couple trips I brought back about 1 1/4 cord per trip, I'd say I spent under $75 for the load, but thats a big guess.

If I moved into that house and pretty much lived off the land and reduced my standards of living and toys, then I could probably be competitive at $100-150 a cord.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 21, 2010)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> ballibeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had half a cord delivered (cut and split) for Â£120 last week.
It's from a local tree surgeon who sells it as a sideline.
He can do the same amount in rounds bucked to 5ft for Â£40.

Having just dragged a large oak branch in this afternoon (just half an hour work), and then cut and split it (another half hour), it is just about the same as 4 sacks that our local B&Q (same as your Home Depot) sells for Â£5 a sack.

Suddenly I detect a small profit in my endeavours, Â£20 per hour seems better than my last calculation


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 21, 2010)

IF I was trying to make a living at it, I'd have a bigger saw and a gas splitter and a trailer to fit exactly one cord. I don't see any reason why one couldn't fell, buck, split and load one cord of wood within a days time. throw minimum wage at that and you've got yourself a cord for under $100. I don't see why it costs so much everywhere. People making firewood on a small scale (no offense intended) don't necessarily need any education or specific training. AROUND HERE---> unless you are a union member, you don't make more than minimum if any Joe can do your job.

That being said, if the market can support it, then charge whatever you want. I just think that there is a point where you are shooting yourself in the foot by reducing your yearly profit because you charge too much. All depends on how hard you are willing to work to really earn some money. If I'm earning a living at it, then I'm working 40 hours a week and making as much firewood as possible. Then I'm trying to sell every last cord of it. I think that if I start charging over what the market can stand then I'll be left with firewood at the end of the year. If I'm left with firewood at the end of the year then i worked too many hours. If i worked too many hours then I can't support a full time job with what I'm charging for wood.


----------



## woodchip (Dec 21, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> IF I was trying to make a living at it, I'd have a bigger saw and a gas splitter and a trailer to fit exactly one cord. I don't see any reason why one couldn't fell, buck, split and load one cord of wood within a days time. throw minimum wage at that and you've got yourself a cord for under $100. I don't see why it costs so much everywhere.



You have not costed the purchase of woodland into your sale price, and the cost of replanting trees once your woodland has been cut. Woodland or forest management is a vital part of your job if you are to do it full time and sustainably long term. 

And if everybody sold wood everywhere at $100 a cord, nobody would use oil or gas for heating, and the demand for wood would quickly exceed the supply


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 21, 2010)

woodchip said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't acquire woodland to become a firewood dealer. You become a firewood dealer because you have acquired woodland (or some other significant access to wood). you do make a valid point about sustainability.


----------



## liston (Dec 22, 2010)

My husband sells firewood to supplement his income. He charges $100 for a long-bed pickup piled high with oak and hickory, more than 1/2 cord. This infuriates me although I do keep silent -- he knows how I feel. It is too cheap considering all the time and effort (I help with loading) and gasoline involved. He owns a tree service, and he charges clients less if he can sell the wood, but then he sells it too cheap.  Right now we are getting low on seasoned wood ourselves, and once again I'm having to make an effort not to remind him of all the wood he basically gave away. That's why I voted for $350 a cord.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 23, 2010)

> IF I was trying to make a living at it, Iâ€™d have a bigger saw and a gas splitter and a trailer to fit exactly one cord. *I donâ€™t see any reason why one couldnâ€™t fell, buck, split and load one cord of wood within a days time. throw minimum wage at that and youâ€™ve got yourself a cord for under $100.* I donâ€™t see why it costs so much everywhere. People making firewood on a small scale (no offense intended) donâ€™t necessarily need any education or specific training. AROUND HEREâ€”-> unless you are a union member, you donâ€™t make more than minimum if any Joe can do your job.


 OK, but how then do you pay for the truck, trailer, gas, splitter, chain saws, insurance, etc.?  I am not saying that prices aren't to high, but I sure would hate to try to make a living selling fire wood.


----------

